# East German DDR vs European working line



## hkvip (May 18, 2011)

I had two European working line in the past, I am currently looking to buy a new GSD puppy. I spoke with two breeders who is specialized in East german DDR. Basically they both told me that the DDR is the original and the best GSD that I can get. DDR is better in heath, temperament and performance. Can anyone here tell me the differences between the DDR and the European working line? I have never seen a DDR in person and have no idea if they are bigger or smaller than European working line. Thanks


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

DDR is a form of the european working lines. DDR (east germany) is part of europe.

Other European working lines are the west german and the Czech lines if you're trying to compare the east german lines to those. Is that what you mean?


----------



## hkvip (May 18, 2011)

When I asked what DDR stands for, one of the breeder gave me a free history lesson over the phone....lol


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Well... in short, it stands for *D*eutsche *D*emokratische *R*epublik aka East Germany.

East Germany - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here's a brief breakdown of all the different types of German Shepherd lines out there.

Breed Types & Related Families

If you want to read through discussions on all the different lines, I'd suggest you take a look at this section of the forum.

Bloodlines & Pedigrees - German Shepherd Dog Forums


----------



## hkvip (May 18, 2011)

thanks.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

hkvip said:


> . I spoke with two breeders who is specialized in East german DDR. Basically they both told me that the DDR is the original and the best GSD that I can get.


Well they _would_ say that, wouldn't they? I bet if you called a Chevy dealer they'd tell you Chevrolet is the best truck you can get too. I have a 5 month old DDR pup. I won't say they're better or worse, just different. What are your goals for the puppy? I can tell you that if you're looking for a sport or Schutzhund prospect, DDR might not be for you. If you're looking for a family companion and "protector" (Lord I hate that term), DDR might be worth looking into.

I certainly don't think you can say that DDR dogs have better health than West German Working or Show Line Dogs. As for temperament, there are a LOT of variables that make that up. Good temperament for a Personal Protection Dog may not necessarily be good temperament for a therapy dog may not be good temperament for an agility dog. Performance is the same way. Performance in what? SchH? Agility? Police work?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

My first female was 95% DDR - I did Sch3/IPO3 on her, a CD, CGC, played some with agility for fun and preciseness in training. She was a happy, sunny personality, but always had her own agenda. I would not recommend a "pure DDR" dog to someone who wanted to be competitive or even just train in any sport for enjoyment. She fit the stereotype of DDR. She was awesome in protection work, taking it seriously once the fight started - but lost points always in the small obedience portions of the test (usually on blind 4! where she would go very very wide so she could make sure the helper was in 6 before she went to blind 5). She was very attractive, nice nice head on dark sable with red points. Breeding her to a very good looking WGR WL male gave me awesome pups. As a result, I like the mix of type....DDR with WGR/Belgian lines. 

People say the stupidest things to sell a puppy. DDR dogs were bred with more consideration as to conformation IMO than most WGWL dogs - heads and color tend to be more attractive, and they often have nicer substance of bone and body. Many WGR WL dogs are lighter boned and washy lighter sables are common. WGWL breeders look to drive and grip as a high priority, and have taken drive to extreme in many cases without balancing those factors. 

What you want is a breeder who looks to balance 1. drive/working ability, 2. temperament (nerves & stability) and 3. health (hips, family history) It is this triangle of qualities that IMO defines the correct GSD. No matter the "type". Too many breeders buy into the 'type' and do not understand what they are breeding, and many others just import dogs using only price and availablity as criteria, and start breeding them, not understanding their pedigrees and characters, but breeding to make money and cash in on the hype associated with the type. 

Lee


----------

